# MANGA



## mojoses (Nov 23, 2004)

Um... Started drawing manga again... Here's one of my pics:

www.freewebs.com/quidditchbabe/girl.jpg &lt;-- if it don't work just type this into your Address bar (Can't be bothered to fight with this anymore!!)

Sowie if the pic's a bit big... I already resized it loads!!

Anyone else into drawing manga then??


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 23, 2004)

nice drawing yo! I wish I had even one ounce of the artistic talent you people have!

Zach


----------



## mygrain (Nov 23, 2004)

Cool!!  I've been working on comics since I was a wee lad.  I'm actually workig on one right now...a southern Gothic tale. I dig manga but have never tried it.  I'm more into the Alan Moore, Frank Miller, and I  love Koike's Lone wolf and cub.  I've read alot of appleseed and akira comics too.


----------



## Aga (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## Niki (Nov 23, 2004)

That is nice! :thumbsup:


----------

